# Chariot build update # 3 to date



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Overall comment. Really enjoy this project.
It's challenging in new ways for me as a plastic kit,
99% armor guy. 

In no particular order heres my report:

*Painting is really the key to this thing. That's true of all models but
the color location and contrast truly define this vehicle.
Right down to the edges between canopy and tub body.

*I'm using all cans. This may horrify some of the gurus  here but I like the challenge. Plenty of thin coats held from afar. Testors plastic cement, super glue and 5 min epoxy.
Lots of taping and #11 blades.

* The doors are a whole model by themselves. The PGMS etched door handles are fantastic, body color (Tamiya light gun metal spray can) in door solid panel looks great. I am 25% done. Painting the framework inside and outside is a dedication to doing when you are in the mood in stages.

* *Tamiya cans:* orange 8 coats plus primer for inside tub; rubber black on tires, tracks, benches, seat inserts; bare metal silver for interior pieces and dish/ rectangular roof collector bases; KEY-light gun metal for the main tub body(I'm very pleased with this body color by the way. It's not too dark or light and has just a hint of metal flake in it), canopy outside panels and some interior pieces; *Testors cans:* silver metallic for the exterior canopy ribs.

*My visual bible has been the color footage on You Tube of the real Chariot filmed for episode support. I have been a little unfaithful with artist license changing some color like on the inside console scanner front panel-went with black. But man do I love that vid!

* I am old school and painting the etched switches and buttons with a 000 brush. I have been using a platemakers steel scribe to clean up detail around and brush errors. Tedious but I'm trying. I'm not crazy about how etched parts take paint on paint. 

* The only decals I used that came with the PGMS etched part were the gauges. I'm disappointed but they did not adhere tight to the dashboard etched panel and look like, well decals. I may remove and attempt paint.

*Canopy inside will be the orange template kit from aztek dummy.

*Etched parts from PGMS. I like the the grills and door handles a lot.

*Lights from voodoo. Wished now I did not buy, start. I'm not feeling good about the big toggle switch out the back over the trailer hitch.
I may try and find a smaller , flush push button switch so as to still have some reality at the back end of the vehicle.

* The aluminum adhesive roofers foil I posted as a possible suggestion to plastic/rubber melt on this forum seems to be working well for both the track drive sprocket and road wheels.

*I'm going to attempt scratch seat belts and luggage. Material suggestions?

*Photo: Not sure if this is new but my answer to a little more detail on the rubber/articulating hardware for the dish base and rectangular panel collector base was to use (2) different springs from a cheap ball point pen.
Snip to length, pull an end open wider , and coil around the stem.
I also used aluminum tape for the front of the collector panel.
I still need to clean that up around the edges.

* Photo: I added a grab handle to the end of the center console with a paper clip. I also have been adding end snips from tooth picks as extended vertical swithes. Paint quality and detail still in progress.

Peter


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This was one of my favorite builds. 
I used thin silver pin striping tape and some photo etch scraps for the seat belts and buckles. 

seat belt pic:









I also dipped my wheels in Pledge Future floor wax after painting, as per Moebius recommendation, and I have not had the melting issue at all so far.

I used the Trylon Products accuritized top dishes, as well. It is an aftermarket resin available here:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Land-Explorer-detail-set-from-Trylon-Productions_p_927.html 

Please post pics when you get a chance. I can't wait to see!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your lights at the back of the centre console/scanner have great depth and brightness. I realy like them and the rest of the paintjob.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Your lights at the back of the centre console/scanner have great depth and brightness. I realy like them and the rest of the paintjob.


For some reason, I can't see these photos!! Man. oh, Man!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work!!


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

*Chariot stage 3 build to date-photos*

Team,

Forgot to post my photos with my note. oops


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super-nice, Sir! I love the clean paint job and the fantastic detail on the dash!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Nice, clean build, Peter.......looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

*Thanks for the positives*

Thanks for the nice words.
I'm taking the decals off the dash and I'm going to paint those gauges.

Ill post the canopy paint when its done!

Peter


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I'm not a hardware guy, but I can still appreciate your work. Very sharp.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Beautiful work. I loved building this kit. I have to get another one as I sold mine a few months ago! I'm looking forward to doing it again!


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

*Do people buy them?*

Tim,

Did someone approach you to buy? I might build more if I thought I could cover the kit and materials.

Peter


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

something I can't abide - ejection pin marks on clear plastic.


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Magesblood,

Please explain your post. Something I need to work on?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

no, not at all. Just the modeling companies need to figure out how to keep from getting ejection pin marks on clear parts.

Take the deflector dish for the Enterprise-C for example, ejection pin mark dead center on the back of the dish! You'd need an aftermarket part to light it.


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Got it and agree!
P-


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work!
The Tamiya paint looks great & you really have done a super clean job with this baby so far:thumbsup:
I still need to pick one of these kits up before it's to late but was wondering if there are still any wheel/Tire melt mark issues with the second run of kits?
Any ways,I look forward to the completed pics!!


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

*Chariot-Tamiya Paint and melt-2nd addition question*

Let me know if you want the item #'s on the paint.
Also does anyone know if next generation kits have melt prob?
I believe I have read here the bagging of parts has now correctly been done
so as to not mix together for boxing..
P-


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks peter!
I would very much appreciate the Tamiya color numbers to save on file.
Especially that black rubber spray,I don't think i've heard of that color in the Tamiya spray line,But it would definately come in handy for those seats!
Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Peter,

I just opened the box on my Chariot and I'm starting it. I may have some questions for you as I proceed since you're into your build now.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Peter- Can't wait to see more!!


----------

